

The Right Tool? - andyjpb
http://therighttool.hammerprinciple.com/
We all talk about using the right tool for the job in the context of programming languages. But which job? And what's the right tool for it?<p>This nifty little web app sets out to determine the answer to that by asking a bunch of questions and getting the user to rank the languages they know in order of how well that statement fits each.
======
fogus
This is a great idea, and I'm going to do my humble part in pointing others in
this direction. The mission statement says it all. Too often we make language
choices along too narrow a focus and surveys like this will help tease apart
finer grained distinctions.

